# Whining & humping..



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wanted to throw this out there for ideas on what could be the cause & ways to manage the behaviour over the weekend 

Kyzers, entire, not been a humpy dog, though he's very vocal with whines when he's excited. If he has humped after getting too excited in play he comes off when called & will concentrate on something else.
So this week he's been really interested in willow, neutered, where as Bob, neutered, hasn't. Interested as in, sniffing her in general - not just concentrating on her lady parts but mostly on that area - really staring at her from across the room, he hasn't played with her as he just seems focused on sniffing whilst whining & trying to hump her. He wants to be constantly near her. He's whining whilst strutting his stuff around her, whining becsuse we won't let him near her, circling her and rubbing himself against her (side by side) when passing her, once or twice his teeth have been chattering & he's been drooling.
Us calling him away just hasn't cut it, the only word that comes to mind is 'obsessed' . We've got to a point today where we've had to seperate them to cool him off. & the whining is really grating on us :Bag

she's had UTI's before / anal glands (fishy smell) but she's not leaking, there's no smell (that we can smell) coming from her either & she's not been licking herself either. 

She & him going to the vets next week though for a check up as something must be causing this out of the blue?
I'm more inclined to think there must be something going on with her? But OH seems to think he needs neutering  & the issue is with him (as Bob hasn't acted any differently)
Any ideas in the mean time are welcome


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Was Willow already spayed when you got her? (presuming a yes as I know she was a rescue)

Maisie has a couple of times a year when male entire dogs are a right PITA with her (apart from my neighbour's lad who is absolutely infatuated with her all the time lol!) 

The only thing I can put it down to, is that it would've been when she would've been in season - I don't know if they can still produce a hormone (although obviously not as much as when they're not spayed) that maybe is still attractive to the boys?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Was Willow already spayed when you got her? (presuming a yes as I know she was a rescue)
> 
> Maisie has a couple of times a year when male entire dogs are a right PITA with her (apart from my neighbour's lad who is absolutely infatuated with her all the time lol!)
> 
> The only thing I can put it down to, is that it would've been when she would've been in season - I don't know if they can still produce a hormone (although obviously not as much as when they're not spayed) that maybe is still attractive to the boys?


Yes she was  
That thought had crossed my mind actually & was something I was going to ask the vet if it was actually possible. 
With Kyzer now being 2 and entire I'm assuming at this stage his hormones will be raging too which probably doesn't help matters.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just read a few articles that say all 'smells' should be stopped once spayed so I assume that's not possible? But there is something about tissue being left inside her if the spay has gone wrong, but that's rare? 
Others say about there being another female in heat near by. & underlying medical issues which is what the vet visit will be for


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmm interesting - no idea then!  

I wonder if Maisie's had AG troubles then & it was just a coincidence? (it always happens around Christmas time as I spend my hols chasing away frisky boy dogs!) 

Hope the vet trip goes OK & you get some answers


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I would say either Willow has a UTI...

Or a bitch in heat nearby...

Don't want to say that castration will stop the humping, panting crying etc. Jovi was castrated at 18 months...and every female I have had since hes tried to hump, and tie with. Even down to little Eevee, so have kept the separate whilst on heat. Hes also whined panted, carried on in the night throughout his life...which when we moved here came more obvious. It was approximately 6 monthly cycles and I we joked 'the ghost from the other house has followed us'. Then it twigged, next doors unspayed female dog! Last year, he never made a peep around August time, which I thought was unusual...till my neighbour told me her dog had been pts in June due to heart condition complications! So it does not always stop them being a pain in the arse with others, entire or not! Jovi is 15 nearly 16...he's just a very randy old man still!

I can always tell on walks when there is a bitch on heat been walked too, or maybe in a house/garden nearby!

Although castration helps some, just not all!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> So this week he's been really interested in willow, neutered, where as Bob, neutered, hasn't. Interested as in, sniffing her in general - not just concentrating on her lady parts but mostly on that area - really staring at her from across the room, he hasn't played with her as he just seems focused on sniffing whilst whining & trying to hump her. He wants to be constantly near her.


Interesting. Bree is 9 & was spayed when she was 2 but both Binky & now Thor (both entire) have taken a real interest in her rear end every so often over the years, it doesn't last for long & there is no humping but it's a definite obsession. The poor girl can't stand up without having a nose thrust into her nether regions... luckily it only lasts a few days & everything is back to normal.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

My last gsp used to be a total PITA whing and humping male and female dogs if they smelt unusual but 99% of the time he was right and they had something wrong such as UTI, anal gland problems, skin infections and one poor dog an anal tumour (which the owner only found out about because of my dog trying to hump her male dog). He was entire and also totally obsessed by bitches in season (pacing/throwing himself at doors, trying to run off on walks to track them etc) but never transferred that to my spayed bitch so I would guess something is going on with Willow.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blue and Blade tend to hump Shelby when she has gland issues and all are neutered. Touch wood since she's been on raw she hasn't had any gland issues to it appears to have stopped

Either that or a bitch in heat nearby, Taz marks in the house when there is a bitch in heat nearby


----------

